# Accessory relay location



## Boricua 65 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I have a 1989 John Deere 310 C. I have the shop manual. According to the location shown in the manual there is nothing that looks like the accessory relay. I'm troubleshooting the starting circuit as my machine wont start. The starter wont turn. I need to find the location of the accessory relay so I can troubleshoot the starting system. Any help is appreciated. Thanks,


Harry


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Boricua 65, welcome to the forum.

The relay is mounted to the left of the fuses in front of the steering wheel.

I think what's misleading you is that this "accessory relay" is actually a solenoid. I think it's item #9 on the attached parts diagram.




https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80748/referrer/navigation/pgId/376511941


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Before contemplating replacing relay(solenoid) be sure to check it's ground connection for correct continuity.


----------

